# Sculpin Pompano Floats



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

http://sculpinjig.com/

Anyone seen these?
Anyone used them in the surf down on Hatteras?

TjB


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Seems like it would work, looks like a sand flea lure.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I believe charlie2 uses them or at least something quite similar and has pretty good success with them.

Hopefully he will chime in soon


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

are those weighted jigs or are they floats?


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you go to the "about sculpin jigs" section and click on the picture of the materials it looks like he makes both a floating and a sinking version. I think both would be effective.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

greg12345 said:


> are those weighted jigs or are they floats?


Duuuuuude,
"Floats" are in the name...

;-)

"If you go to the "about sculpin jigs" section and click on the picture of the materials it looks like he makes both a floating and a sinking version. I think both would be effective."
But I also did not see this on the site. 
I bought them through the storefront he has on SOL.
And they only had the floats.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

them things are like $2.50 each ain't they?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> them things are like $2.50 each ain't they?


Nope...
$4.50
Your point is...?
;-)


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

narfpoit said:


> If you go to the "about sculpin jigs" section and click on the picture of the materials it looks like he makes both a floating and a sinking version. I think both would be effective.


Oh,
Those leadheads are the standard pompano jigs that they use down in Florida. They bounce them around pier pilings and structure on the bottom. 
I've tossed them in the wash down at Hatteras and caught dinks on them, but never anything that you would bother putting under the broiler.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow $4.50 they look super easy to make, good for him. At that price he should not have shone the pic of the materials that is going to get copied for sure. Also the small ones taste great you just need to catch more of them.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"Also the small ones taste great you just need to catch more of them. "

Yeah they do, I guess I'm just starting to feel guilty about keeping all of the little ones over the years now that they seem scarcer then they used to be.
But that is just me.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

almost no one fishes for pomps up here w/artificials...the only quality pomps I have seen caught with artificials have been HUGE 4+lb quality fish caught on gotcha's by pluggers at the end of the pier...i'm going to throw a docs goofy behind the breakers this year from the pier if the conditions are right and see if i can get any takers...i bet a multiple gold hook rig (similar to a spanish mackerel one) would work as well if it was cast out and jigged back behind the breakers...

small ones aren't worth the effort of cleaning IMO...my baits are usually too big for the small ones to eat, weeds out the non-table fish


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I used them (sinking ones) one time on a pier and didn't have any luck at all. I was new to the area and the pier so I will try again sometime.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

greg12345 said:


> almost no one fishes for pomps up here w/artificials...the only quality pomps I have seen caught with artificials have been HUGE 4+lb quality fish caught on gotcha's by pluggers at the end of the pier...i'm going to throw a docs goofy behind the breakers this year from the pier if the conditions are right and see if i can get any takers...i bet a multiple gold hook rig (similar to a spanish mackerel one) would work as well if it was cast out and jigged back behind the breakers...
> 
> small ones aren't worth the effort of cleaning IMO...my baits are usually too big for the small ones to eat, weeds out the non-table fish


 Have caught several nice pompano on gotchas off the end of a pier.. Last year we had really good success with sabiki rigs catching nice ones as well.. We even had one attack a rudderfish that was being used as livebait,and got hooked in the mouth with a treble from the pinrig....


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

maybe tom needs to forget the sculpin jigs and start livelining rudderfish on treble hooks at the end of the pier???

i know people always say pomps cruise the breakers...but from what i have seen since targeting them is the big ones are more often than not in the deep water...at least in NC...dinkinos always caught in close for me


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah,
Tom don't know nuffin' 'bout piers and livelining rudderfish, and he ain't about to start now...
I'll stick to what I know, which is mostly tossing fleas and shrimp and FB Sammiches at 'em where it looks fishy, hoping for the best.
And when things get slow I'll pull out the Doc's Goofy Jigs and Pompano Floats and God knows what else, and see if any of that sticks to the wall...
Of course this year I'll also be throwing lots of River Rigs at them too.
;-)


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

What's the best way to rig these things. Carolina rig, or on droppers? Guess you could also use em for a teaser in front of a jighead or such.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Fella that makes them said they just use them down in FL on the top end of a two hook dropper rig, with a jig on the bottom.
I was thinking of trying them with a long trace with a jig or a sinker below.
We'll see... only about 48 hours out now.


----------

